# What do you love / hate about your tractor?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just sort of wondering what you like about your tractors or dislike about it. I have a John Deere 990, and love all the Japanese aspects of it, but sort of think the loader sucks. The hydraulics quickly bleed off, and have since new. The loader creaks and groans and all pivot points are equiped with non replaceable insert bushings. I know the pins are softer and designed to take the wear, but really felt that John Deere could have put another $200 into the build and have been able to be proud of it. Next time I buy, and I will be buying one day, I'm looking at Kabota.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

The best thing about my 8N is, it's paid for. I've got $ 2,200.00 in it as it sets. I wish it had live PTO. Ow well.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> The best thing about my 8N is, it's paid for. I've got $ 2,200.00 in it as it sets. I wish it had live PTO. Ow well.


My sorry old 1953 Case 'S' series would hang a Ford escort like a deer when I first pressed it into service. Now, It is great out of the gate, but gets tired kinda fast.
The pump is tired after 57 years of hard work and neglect. I guess a little maintanance is in order.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it in our registry? Would like to see that one!


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

This is really my first farm tractor. My father-in-law bought it for me and my familly to help on our farm and in his garden. I like it it didn't have to be green but it is and was a good deal for the money. Parts arn't cheep but nothing is these days. I like telling people its a John Deere they kinda think I've bought an American tractor and dont give me any greef over buying an import. It is a green Yanmar, I just don't tell them. I dislike the fact I have to deal with things stupid folks did to it before I got it........ Someday I'll have it stright and what a wounderful day it will be.



Panelman55


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a B-7200 Kubota and its a great little machine, I use it for mowing with a 60" finish mower and it works great. I have a JD box scraper and I use it for grading and brush removal and it performs great and is even good with rotten stumps. It had 60 hours on it when I bought it and now has 240 and runs like a champ. The wiring caught fire last August and burnt up all the wiring in the dash and a lot of money later it was fixed but was out of service for 6 weeks. Really have no complaints even though I was a JD man for over 40 years. Had a Farmall B back in the seventies and it brike down every time I used it but it was worn out when I got it for stump pulling.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Getting my teeth cut on early A & H Farmall's I can't really think of one thing bad to say on todays tractors,more so w/cold New England cold snowy winters..easy start,4WD,sooo much better hyd, etc. etc.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a Kioti DK 35.
It has been a really nice tractor. Not much I would change about it.
The transmission is a sycronized shuttle type. A power reverser would be nice.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a Kioti Ck20, the tool box is almost a joke but other than that I'm good.


----------



## joshc (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought a 2006 John Deere 790. I've only ran it a couple of hours, but the one thing I don't like about it is the huge gear change in Reverse between high and low. You're either way to slow or way to fast. Tough little machine though.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Is it in our registry? Would like to see that one!


Just-in-Case. Escorts are 'history', now I gotta hang KIAs! 1953 Case still on the job!


----------



## Diwali (Dec 26, 2015)

Six months ago I bought a 25 year old Case IH 485 (245) fitted with a McConnel front end loader. At the same time I bought a 5' wide grass topper. Everything works a treat although I find the joystick control for the FEL quite loose, floppy even. I guess after 25 years all our bits will get a bit floppy. 
Lately I've been using the Case in the orchard and around the house to do tidying jobs but, if you've seen the news, Wales has had the wettest winter on record so my lovely, but waterlogged, lawns have been churned up by a two ton tractor! Any ideas on how to get my lawns level again? A box grader or a heavy roller??


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 2003 NHTC30. It is a great tractor. I am tired of the safety switch on the seat. tired of having some missing grease nipples that I need to use a needle for, tired of an oil dipstick for the engine that I have to remove a side panel to get to, tired of forgetting to release the brake when I drive off, tired of putting a new hydraulic filter on a couple times a year, I hate freezing on it moving snow!
But it starts year round, handles snow and gravel. runs strong, and is dependable. It is small enough for tight spots, but hefty enough to snap fallen trees. Fun to use.


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a IH 2400A (industrial version of a 454) approx 1973 model with a FEL, 3 cylinder Perkins diesel. Sets low and the front end will hold anything the FEL will lift. Don't like the hard starting when it is cold. Added a tank heater this fall and greatly helped cold starting. With a little ongoing maintenance it does what I need to do. Not fancy but usable.


----------

